# Zebra cichlid has organs or something protruding from belly



## EncinitasCichlids (Jul 3, 2010)

Started about 5 days ago and is looking worse. Everything else about the fish seems fine and the fish's behavior seems normal. Doesn't look like a cyst, it looks like it's organs are coming out. But I really don't know. I doubt if there's much I can do about it, but I'd like to find out what it is especially if it's a disease that the other 5 or 6 cichlids in the tank could pick up. Last, if it's going to be terminal at some point and the fish may be in pain, then I'd rather put it to sleep before it's suffering. Right now, the behavior seems normal. Has anyone seen this before?

Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks! Kevin


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

need a better description at very least, if not a picture. Is it colored? Coming out the bottom? Side? Which side? How far up? Size of cyst? Fish? What's the fish's diet? is it pooping? Is it just a lump or is the skin broken?


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Not trying to alarm you, but it could possibly be early signs of a parasite, such as Camallanus Nematode.

I have had to deal with this parasite with my angelfish, and now I believe that I have it again with my mbuna as well from purchasing livestock from the local petstore.

http://inkmkr.com/Fish/CamallanusTreatm ... ience.html

eventually in addition to what looks like the intestines hanging out, It would look for tiny hairlike red worms coming from the anus, the worms will appear one minute and the next they will go back in. I have noticed it most around feeding time.

Here's some more info on the parasite... its somewhat of a *************** to treat (no pun intended):

http://www.inkmkr.com/Fish/CamallanusTr ... index.html

I'm not by any means an expert, but i know that I have had similar conditions and it was the aforementioned parasite.


----------

